# Thank's P Sarge.



## Bo Up (Apr 28, 2006)

Thank's for having such a good Tournament By the way food on the second day was much better than the food on the first day:wink: Thank' to everyone


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Yes, thanks PSarge & SCarson for all the work you guys put in to making the tournament a success! Maybe Carson needs to put in more pre-shoot work as something really got him fired up. Great shooting Steve.

I won't "spill any more beans" - I'll let Sarge have the honors (if he's not too ashamed of his 2nd day score :wink

It was a GREAT weekend in every possible way.
Great turnout
Meet lots of new folks
Got to shoot with some new folks
Humid, but not too hot at all
No rain
Camped with Mac in Sarge's & Jen's back yard
Enjoyed a FINE meal of barbecued tender loin, potato salad, cole slaw, mac & cheese, green salad and BROWNIES prepared by Sarge's wife (Jen) on Sat. evening.

Struggled with seemingly every arrow on Sat., but did manage to get back to my average on Sun. - might have been that great meal on Sat. evening that made the difference!

Thanks again for a great weekend - hope to see and shoot with everyone again soon!


----------



## cav84 (Apr 20, 2006)

*good times*



Bo Up said:


> Thank's for having such a good Tournament By the way food on the second day was much better than the food on the first day:wink: Thank' to everyone


+1,and the pro and star gang stayed for the well done awards show too.
also congrats to s, carson. Is he the new star that will shine on sarge? Only time will tell but the bright b class light might make for some heat.:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

cav84 said:


> +1,and the pro and star gang stayed for the well done awards show too.
> also congrats to s, carson. Is he the new star that will shine on sarge? Only time will tell but the bright b class light might make for some heat.:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


Yep, SCarson has "worn out his welcome" in the C-Class, no more "sponging" for him in C! 

To the best of my knowledge everyONE that shot on Sunday stuck around for the awards show. As soon as I get a few things caught up around the house (and find the camera), I'll post some pictures.


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

Bo Up said:


> Thank's for having such a good Tournament By the way food on the second day was much better than the food on the first day:wink: Thank' to everyone


x10. Sarge really pulled it all together. The BBQ dinner Saturday night at Casa de Sarge was delicious.

Thanks also to all the folks who came out to make this such a success. It would not have happened without them, Pros (flick your bics) and Joes alike.


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Yes, thanks PSarge & SCarson for all the work you guys put in to making the tournament a success! Maybe Carson needs to put in more pre-shoot work as something really got him fired up. Great shooting Steve.
> 
> I won't "spill any more beans" - I'll let Sarge have the honors (if he's not too ashamed of his 2nd day score :wink
> 
> ...



Thanks. I was glad to put in my penny and a half to help out You and the rest of the ATers and non-ATers, Pros and Joes, that came out and spent a couple of days to shoot, have fun, meet some new friends and catch up with some old ones, are really the ones who deserve the thanks for making the shoot a success. If it had not been for y'all, Sarge and I would have just had heck of a place to practice.

As for the Sat. night food, hats off and many thanks to Jen.

Tell Jarlicker I plan on being there on the 13th for the American 600. Never done it before, but if it's got a target, it can be shot.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*Congrats to Stick and Wheel...*

Thanks for letting me crash your party Sarge ! had a great time, and love the challenging course... _it _one ! 

met bo up ( he's got no skeeels....:tongue: ) and lil bo peep... congrats peep !! great shooting with you with you on saturday.

interesting day of shooting on sunday with bo up ; which was a blast !!! i think we had more smack talk going on than shooting ... check your pm's.... you may have a new friend....


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> Thanks for letting me crash your party Sarge ! had a great time, and love the challenging course... _it _one !
> 
> met bo up ( he's got no skeeels....:tongue: ) and lil bo peep... congrats peep !! great shooting with you with you on saturday.
> 
> *interesting day of shooting on sunday with bo u*p ; which was a blast !!! i think we had more smack talk going on than shooting ... check your pm's.... you may have a new friend....


Just "being around" BoUp makes for an interesting day no matter if a bow is involved or not. :wink: And if you're not careful, he might even teach you something. I surely learned a new "recycle method".


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> Thanks for letting me crash your party Sarge ! had a great time, and love the challenging course... _it _one !
> 
> met bo up ( he's got no skeeels....:tongue: ) and lil bo peep... congrats peep !! great shooting with you with you on saturday.
> 
> interesting day of shooting on sunday with bo up ; which was a blast !!! i think we had more smack talk going on than shooting ... check your pm's.... you may have a new friend....


Bo Up's a real hoot to shoot with. I got to shoot with him and lil bow peep on Monday over at treaton's Moo-tel. Had a hard time keeping a straight face. Just imagine Bo Up's voice shouting "HOOTER!!" I don't care who ya are...that there's funny!!! And if you ain't rollin on the ground after that, you ain't human.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

SCarson said:


> Bo Up's a real hoot to shoot with. I got to shoot with him and lil bow peep on Monday over at treaton's Moo-tel. Had a hard time keeping a straight face. Just imagine Bo Up's voice shouting "HOOTER!!" I don't care who ya are...that there's funny!!! And if you ain't rollin on the ground after that, you ain't human.


Had I known there was going to be an "event" at the Moo-Tel on Monday, I could have just told the wife that "it was a 3 day event". :wink: Upon learning of the event I told Treaton that I should go home and spent a little of the long weekend with the wife - little did I know that she had planned to spend most of the day shopping. 

Next time you see BoUp, be sure to get him to tell you how to recycle a "certain item".


----------



## kward598 (Sep 25, 2002)

Thanks Sarge for a great course and a good weekend of shooting and smack talking. 

It is a really good course, if you people from NC haven't shot at stick and wheel you need to check it out. Let me know how you fair on death valley!  

thanks again and it was good seeing you all. Nice for me to know I can still shoot a bow even after all this time away..


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

To everybody who posted on this thread so far, you're more than welcome, it was my pleasure...

I would like to say a couple "thank yous" myself:
To *scarson*- thanks for all the help getting things ready, pasting targets, weed whacking, etc...your help is greatly appreciated...
To *jarlicker*:- who got paged to work on the 2nd target. Thanks for your 6+ years as president of the NCFAA...you got our organization back on track and made this turn out possible.
To *OBT and the rest of the barn rats*thanks for keeping archery in this area as much fun as it is...
To *1strockinarcher* for 6+ years as Secretary/Treasurer, webmaster, and also for bringing the awards Sunday even though you couldn't shoot.

To all the folks who turned out for the first time...thanks for giving our game a shot. 

Thanks also to everyone else who came out. Seeing how much fun and enjoyment you all took from it is what makes it all worth the effort...this year's state field was the biggest we have had since I have been involved in NC. With all of your help, I am confident next year's State field will be even bigger...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

kward said:


> Thanks Sarge for a great course and a good weekend of shooting and smack talking.
> 
> It is a really good course, if you people from NC haven't shot at stick and wheel you need to check it out. Let me know how you fair on death valley!
> 
> thanks again and it was good seeing you all. Nice for me to know I can still shoot a bow even after all this time away..


KWard,
That uphill 45 from death valley gets me every time. I "warned" everyone that I was shooting with that the devil himself has been known to peep out of that hole in the ground and laugh at shots made from that stake.

BTW, was it you that pulled up the log to rest your back foot on?


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> KWard,
> That uphill 45 from death valley gets me every time. I "warned" everyone that I was shooting with that the devil himself has been known to peep out of that hole in the ground and laugh at shots made from that stake.
> 
> BTW, was it you that pulled up the log to rest your back foot on?


I know the answer to that, but I am :zip:

The devil has done a nice job digging that hole up. When I put that target in, that critter hole was buried under about 4 ft of leaves and other debris...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I know the answer to that, but I am :zip:
> 
> The devil has done a nice job digging that hole up. When I put that target in, that critter hole was buried under about 4 ft of leaves and other debris...


I'm thinking you need to put a trail camera at that hole. It definitely is an active "home" for something. Or maybe you can talk BoUp into sticking his arm down it and see what he comes out with or "without".


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I'm thinking you need to put a trail camera at that hole. It definitely is an active "home" for something. Or maybe you can talk BoUp into sticking his arm down it and see what he comes out with or "without".


That hole was filled with leaves 1.5 months ago...its gradually been getting excavated since...


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Had a great time*

It was nice to see everyone again after so long. Thanks, Pat for all the hard work in getting things together and everyone else that helped. Y'all have a fine group of people. I'm coming off the endangered species list now that I've gotten some personnal business behind me. I'll also be interested to know if Bo Up has his arm left after sticking it in that hole!! One time while at full draw I heard him laughing and had to let down. Can't help but laugh with him even when heard across the woods


----------



## lil bow peep (Apr 8, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks to Psarge/Scarson for all the hard work that went into the great weekend we all enjoyed.
It was great to see everyone. 

KWard thanks for smackin me around when my trigger finger got too happy too quick. What are friends for right?

Had the best time shooting with South Paaw, OBT, KWard and Mike A. And no psarge i am not mad that i didn't get to shoot with bo up.

AND YES EVERYONE, BO UP REALLY IS LIKE THAT ALL THE TIME. EVEN WHILE HE IS SLEEPING.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*No wayyyyy......*



lil bow peep said:


> Thanks to Psarge/Scarson for all the hard work that went into the great weekend we all enjoyed.
> It was great to see everyone.
> 
> KWard thanks for smackin me around when my trigger finger got too happy too quick. What are friends for right?
> ...


GOOD GRIEF.... :tongue:.... all blessing to _you _!! 

just imagine larry cbl guy and archery..... best description i can give.. !!!!!!

when yuz find yourselves back down in Brevard... shoot me an pm.... we'll hit the range !!! 
 

had a terriffic weekend.. !


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

south-paaw said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> GOOD GRIEF.... :tongue:.... all blessing to _you _!!
> 
> ...


Glad you made it home paaw...you getting evacuated yet?


----------



## 1stRockinArcher (Dec 30, 2002)

Great to see everyone again, even if I didn't get to shoot.

Congrats to all the state champions.

A big thanks to Sarge for preparing the course and for running the shoot!

Looks and sounded like everyone had a great time!!!!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

psargeant said:


> Glad you made it home paaw...you getting evacuated yet?




```

```
thanks for checking Pat....

where am i to go ??? ..... way i see it, i got front row tickets to a triple header !!!! no way i can *miss* this one.....or any of 'em... :wink:....:nervous s..... we'll bouncy-bounce as needed... hopefully they will all be a glancing blow... down here and up there.. !


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

well this is about the 9th time im trying to post on this thread....hopefully this will be the charm....

Sarge....great job on the State Shoot.....the club course is fantastic.....if it werent for amen corner, i believe i could get close to that magic 550 round.....but amen is a corner i dont think ill ever be able to navigate without dropping more then id like too



it was great to see everyone show up and shoot field archery......while the numbers arent great yet.....its nice to see another great field range in NC available for the masses.....

thanks for a job well done.....and congrats on your victory....great shooting to you and all who attended


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Hey what have I been telling all you guys. Field Archery is fun.................
You just are not suppose to have all that fun without me being around.
So tone it down a bit will ya. You make us working stiffs feel bad. LOL.
Good job guys. Congradulations to all the new State Champs.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

jarlicker said:


> Hey what have I been telling all you guys. Field Archery is fun.................
> You just are not suppose to have all that fun without me being around.
> So tone it down a bit will ya. You make us working stiffs feel bad. LOL.
> Good job guys. Congradulations to all the new State Champs.


Did you get all those AC units and refrigerators fixed? It was a real bummer you couldn't shoot with us...


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Come on now. You know I am the master of get er done. Every thing has coolrd down nicely. Happy residents are good residents. Just the way I like it. Job security you know!
Now I I am hoping the underside of my pillow is just as cool.


----------



## pinkfletch (Sep 16, 2002)

*Jarlicker*

Did you get my PM about your 600 round?


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

jarlicker said:


> Come on now. You know I am the master of get er done. Every thing has coolrd down nicely. Happy residents are good residents. Just the way I like it. Job security you know!
> Now I I am hoping the underside of my pillow is just as cool.


What time does that 600 round start? Sarge jr. has a Soccer game that day, but I may still try and make it out...


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Lets say 11am. That way we can shoot some more if we choose.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Hey if I show up early, can I shoot a field round first...11 am is going to be pushing my luck for anything after the 600...


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Hey if I show up early, can I shoot a field round first...11 am is going to be pushing my luck for anything after the 600...


If that's workable, count me in for that.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

SCarson said:


> If that's workable, count me in for that.


Well, I'm an early riser, so let's make it a threesome. Will check with Jarlicker this evening about the status of the gate on Sat (13th).

Unless it's been changed this week, the front half is set for Hunter and the back half Field. Either is fine with me.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well, I'm an early riser, so let's make it a threesome. Will check with Jarlicker this evening about the status of the gate on Sat (13th).
> 
> Unless it's been changed this week, the front half is set for Hunter and the back half Field. Either is fine with me.


Love the new avatar prag...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Love the new avatar prag...


Thanks - found it last night. So, we on for a re-match on the 17th? Might could talk Mac into coming early and make it a foursome.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Thanks - found it last night. So, we on for a re-match on the 17th? Might could talk Mac into coming early and make it a foursome.


 Keep talking like that and everyone will know about you guys make a broke back mountain part 2.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> Keep talking like that and everyone will know about you guys make a broke back mountain part 2.


not that you'd show up and tape it

foamie-dude....come play some...you're still invited even if you're making a run at the record for OBT's crown of no-sho's


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Macaholic said:


> not that you'd show up and tape it
> 
> foamie-dude....come play some...you're still invited even if you're making a run at the record for OBT's crown of no-sho's


So Mac - are you on for a "re-match" the morning of the 13th?


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Don't you mean the 13th? The 17th is a Wednesday...you having a senior moment:tongue:?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> Keep talking like that and everyone will know about you guys make a broke back mountain part 2.


I think I was "privileged" one time all summer to be in your presence. :wink: That was at OBT's. Of course as soon as you could you ran off and shot holes in OBT's 3D targets. Didn't you realize he put them out there, or rather had Hood put them out there, just for "looks". Your arrow holes are probably the only ones in those targets.

So are you going to show on the 13th? :tongue:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Don't you mean the 13th? The 17th is a Wednesday...you having a senior moment:tongue:?


What you talking about? :zip:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Macaholic said:


> not that you'd show up and tape it
> 
> foamie-dude....come play some...you're still invited even if you're making a run at the record for OBT's crown of no-sho's


and excuses :blah:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> What you talking about? :zip:


Well we started off talking about shooting field before the 600 round scheduled for September 13th at DCWC...next thing I know, you're organizing a re-match for the 17th...count me out for the 17th...its a Wednesday, I gotta work...go back and read ...like I said...senior moment:tongue:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Well we started off talking about shooting field before the 600 round scheduled for September 13th at DCWC...next thing I know, you're organizing a re-match for the 17th...count me out for the 17th...its a Wednesday, I gotta work...go back and read ...like I said...senior moment:tongue:


You go back and read - my post says the 13th. :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Thanks - found it last night. So, we on for a re-match on the *17th*? Might could talk Mac into coming early and make it a foursome.


 Nice try with the edits there prag, but you missed some of the evidence...I recon you'll have to get a mod to fix this one as your edit option most likely timed out...(don't do it Hornet...)

Why does post #37 say last edited by prag...2:29pm...thats just after my post isn't it...I wonder why that is :noidea:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Nice try with the edits there prag, but you missed some of the evidence...I recon you'll have to get a mod to fix this one as your edit option most likely timed out...(don't do it Hornet...)
> 
> Why does post #37 say last edited by prag...2:29pm...thats just after my post isn't it...I wonder why that is :noidea:


:tongue: oops didn't see that one.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I think I was "privileged" one time all summer to be in your presence. :wink: That was at OBT's. Of course as soon as you could you ran off and shot holes in OBT's 3D targets. Didn't you realize he put them out there, or rather had Hood put them out there, just for "looks". Your arrow holes are probably the only ones in those targets.
> 
> So are you going to show on the 13th? :tongue:


Yes that was me and no 3d target is safe with me around.Not sure on the 13 seeing it is the first day of archery season but I am going to try.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*wish I could come*

Sounds like the shoot on the 13th will be fun. My Aunt is having an auction of things left behind by her late husband. I promised her I would help her out that day, otherwise I would come shoot. Hope y'all shoot well. You never know, Treeman65 might show up:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Sounds like the shoot on the 13th will be fun. My Aunt is having an auction of things left behind by her late husband. I promised her I would help her out that day, otherwise I would come shoot. Hope y'all shoot well. You never know, Treeman65 might show up:wink:


Yea, and hurricanes Hanna & Ike "might" just bring scattered showers and light wind. :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> Yes that was me and no 3d target is safe with me around.Not sure on the 13 seeing it is the first day of archery season but I am going to try.


I didn't realize "fake animals" had a season.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> Yes that was me and no 3d target is safe with me around.Not sure on the 13 seeing it is the first day of archery season but I am going to try.


:blah:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

ok I wont miss it now.Sarge,PP Lee and you too MACFOO you guys make sure you bring the crispies.:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> ok I wont miss it now.Sarge,PP Lee and you too MACFOO you guys make sure you bring the crispies.:wink:


Dang, sounds like Jarlicker might need to re-schedule the 600 and make the 13th a day of Field. :wink:

But, then again, we'll just have to see who "really" shows up. :tongue:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> ok I wont miss it now.Sarge,PP Lee and you too MACFOO you guys make sure you bring the crispies.:wink:


:blah::wink: you do know you have to be there to win right???

Smart money is on scarson still...

May bring my recurve if the arrows get here in time...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> *Dang, sounds like Jarlicker might need to re-schedule the 600 and make the 13th a day of Field. :wink:*
> But, then again, we'll just have to see who "really" shows up. :tongue:


I'm up for that:thumb:...


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Live on the computer?*

I'm out of work with big time poison ivey from Big Buck shoot 2 weeks ago so have had extra time on computer. You guys must live on here!! I've never seen so much smack talkin' going on around the clock. Must be on line 24 hrs a day. I love all the fun reading the posts. I'm sure wish I could join y'all on the 13th. Sounds like tooooo much fun to be had.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> I'm out of work with big time poison ivey from Big Buck shoot 2 weeks ago so have had extra time on computer. You guys must live on here!! I've never seen so much smack talkin' going on around the clock. Must be on line 24 hrs a day. I love all the fun reading the posts. I'm sure wish I could join y'all on the 13th. Sounds like tooooo much fun to be had.


Hey, I resemble that remark - just because I've masked nearly 2300 posts since Jan of THIS year, doesn't mean I "live on here". :wink:

Don't let that poison keep you away - I hear chiggers and ticks don't bite folks with poison.  And if a wasp stings you, at least you got "extra" reason to rub that spot. :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> I'm out of work with big time poison ivey from Big Buck shoot 2 weeks ago so have had extra time on computer. You guys must live on here!! I've never seen so much smack talkin' going on around the clock. Must be on line 24 hrs a day. I love all the fun reading the posts. I'm sure wish I could join y'all on the 13th. Sounds like tooooo much fun to be had.


Prag just don't have any other life...hey wait...what does that say about me...:noidea:???


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Prag just don't have any other life...hey wait...what does that say about me...:noidea:???


Nope - just means I got a more "cushy" job than you do. :wink: You need to tighten up - I surpassed your post count months ago.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Nope - just means I got a more "cushy" job than you do. :wink: You need to tighten up - I surpassed your post count months ago.


Like I said...no other life...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Like I said...no other life...


Hey, I thought Treeman had become the whipping horse - why you still picking on me.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Hey, I thought Treeman had become the whipping horse - why you still picking on me.


I'm an equal opportunity offender...:thumb:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Prag just don't have any other life...hey wait...what does that say about me...:noidea:???


You both seem to live on here I'm just jealous because I wished I had that kind of time. I won't let the poison keep me away but I will be more careful. At least it's giving me time to be on here with y'all


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Nope - just means I got a more "cushy" job than you do. :wink: You need to tighten up - I surpassed your post count months ago.





LoneEagle0607 said:


> You both seem to live on here I'm just jealous because I wished I had that kind of time. I won't let the poison keep me away but I will be more careful. At least it's giving me time to be on here with y'all


Like prag said...cushy jobs have their advantages...

I am actually posting from home though...thats a little out of character for me...


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

These guys BS so much on line that when they finally get together no one has much to say. Then they all pick on some poor unsuspecting newbie.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Can believe that*



jarlicker said:


> These guys BS so much on line that when they finally get together no one has much to say. Then they all pick on some poor unsuspecting newbie.


It's a wonder these guys have anything to say to each other in person They are too busy posting everything on here:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> These guys BS so much on line that when they finally get together no one has much to say. Then they all pick on some poor unsuspecting newbie.





LoneEagle0607 said:


> It's a wonder these guys have anything to say to each other in person They are too busy posting everything on here:wink:


That's correct, in real life I'm just a quiet, shy, old man with nothing to say. My wife actually has to push me out of the house and force me to go to the actual shoots. And you all know that when I do get to a shoot, I just kinda hang off to the side by myself and cringe in fear when anyone speaks to me.

BTW: If anyone is interested, I got some DRY land in Johnston County for sale this weekend only.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

psargeant said:


> :blah::wink: you do know you have to be there to win right???
> 
> Smart money is on scarson still...
> 
> May bring my recurve if the arrows get here in time...


 Yeah bring your recurve so you have an excuse.I showed this weekend that I can hang on a field course.:wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> Yeah bring your recurve so you have an excuse.I showed this weekend that I can hang on a field course.:wink:


Oh...don't worry, I'm bringing the compound to give you your whoopin'...going to wiat to pull out the recurve till after you're properly beat down along with all the rest...:tongue:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

psargeant said:


> Oh...don't worry, I'm bringing the compound to give you your whoopin'...going to wiat to pull out the recurve till after you're properly beat down along with all the rest...:tongue:


 Think what you want.I know for a fact if you would have been in VA this past weekend you would have got you arse kicked.,:wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> Think what you want.I know for a fact if you would have been in VA this past weekend you would have got you arse kicked.,:wink:


:blah:...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> :blah:...


Sarge, be sure to wear your pajama bottoms - without Bo Up present there won't be much to "distract" the "newbie". :wink:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

psargeant said:


> :blah:...


 That is probably the most intellegent thing I have ever heard you say.


----------



## kward598 (Sep 25, 2002)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Sounds like the shoot on the 13th will be fun. My Aunt is having an auction of things left behind by her late husband. I promised her I would help her out that day, otherwise I would come shoot. Hope y'all shoot well. You never know, Treeman65 might show up:wink:



Give us the details of this auction! i love antiques, it is always better when you have some history with them!! 

I am in for the 600 round as well. bring it don't sing it!:wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

kward said:


> Give us the details of this auction! i love antiques, it is always better when you have some history with them!!
> 
> I am in for the 600 round as well. bring it don't sing it!:wink:


Looks like the men are gonna get another shooting lesson from a girl Saturday ...when are we going to learn:noidea:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Looks like the men are gonna get another shooting lesson from a girl Saturday ...when are we going to learn:noidea:


I'm beginning to think I need to start working on my doctorate in smack talking. LoneEagle, LilBoPeep, & KWard are starting to talk smack like the PROs.

I may just bring some pix from the night before's auction and "distract" K with the really "low" prices. :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I'm beginning to think I need to start working on my doctorate in smack talking. LoneEagle, LilBoPeep, & KWard are starting to talk smack like the PROs.
> 
> *I may just bring some pix from the night before's auction and "distract" K with the really "low" prices.* :wink:


It won't help, she's still gonna whoop you...and me, and whoever else shows up...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> It won't help, she's still gonna whoop you...and me, and whoever else shows up...


I don't know - based on her "hit and run" post, I might have just stumbled upon her weakness. Who knows, I might bring a picture of the vintage Harley I have behind my barn (no joke). I've been thinking of carrying it to the auction and see if I could get a couple hundred for it.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I don't know - based on her "hit and run" post, I might have just stumbled upon her weakness. Who knows, I might bring a picture of the vintage Harley I have behind my barn (no joke). I've been thinking of carrying it to the auction and see if I could get a couple hundred for it.


Might slow her down a bit, but I've shot with kward at the barn...once she's behind the string, there ain't no distracting her...and even distracted she's probably still a better shot than you or me...:embara:


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

psargeant said:


> It won't help, she's still gonna whoop you...and me, and whoever else shows up...


I wouldn't count on that Sarge.....rumor has it there may be an X Hunter citing down that way this weekend.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

psargeant said:


> Might slow her down a bit, but I've shot with kward at the barn...once she's behind the string, there ain't no distracting her...and even distracted she's probably still a better shot than you or me...:embara:


let me see I Have seen Lee shoot, I have seen Psargeant shoot and I have seen Kelly shoot. Their isn't any probably about it.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Ron Meadows said:


> I wouldn't count on that Sarge.....rumor has it there may be an X Hunter citing down that way this weekend.


 Ron are you going to make the trip?It was great to get to shoot with you this weekend.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Auction*



kward said:


> Give us the details of this auction! i love antiques, it is always better when you have some history with them!!
> 
> I am in for the 600 round as well. bring it don't sing it!:wink:


The auction is mostly small engines, 2 trucks and collector knife sets, etc. The website is johnpait.com. Her auction is the one for James Case (deceased). There are good pictures of items for sale and a listing to see if she has anything you are interested in. There are 2 buildings full.
Show those guys a thing or 2 on Sat. I've got a red Prestige on order Should be here around the 18th.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Ron Meadows said:


> I wouldn't count on that Sarge.....rumor has it there may be an X Hunter citing down that way this weekend.


Bring it on...tell him to drag that loud mouth deerslayr along too...all will go down...(just not to me...)


----------



## kward598 (Sep 25, 2002)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> The auction is mostly small engines, 2 trucks and collector knife sets, etc. The website is johnpait.com. Her auction is the one for James Case (deceased). There are good pictures of items for sale and a listing to see if she has anything you are interested in. There are 2 buildings full.
> Show those guys a thing or 2 on Sat. I've got a red Prestige on order Should be here around the 18th.


Thats great! I love the red. let me know when it gets here, I can help you set it up if you would like..

thanks for the info
kelly


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Still up in the air James.....but don't bet against me and Brad making the trip just yet.

Good shooting with you too. 

Ron




treeman65 said:


> Ron are you going to make the trip?It was great to get to shoot with you this weekend.


----------

